# Hi from St Catharines



## gerritv (Sep 23, 2020)

Happy to join this merry band. Found the forum whilst looking for Acme threaded rod source in Canada. (Found Threadall in Cambridge)
I am retired from 43 years working on or with computers, starting with 15 years repairing/fixing mainframes for Univac in Toronto (and sometimes Edmonton, Vancouver and Calgary). Shifted to microcomputers in 1982, then programming, software design/architect and project management.
Always had an interest in mechanical things, I got that from my dad who e.g. built us a model train out of scrapped telephone parts in while we were still living in Holland. Grade 9 machine shop got me hooked on machining. As a hobby I have built a Jan Ridders 2 cyl engine (glass cylinders, still not a runner though) and a lot of tools including a Eureka Relieving device to make T2.5 timing pulley cutters.
Presently building a CNC gantry mill/router, 400x400x150 very similar to Stepmores SM4040 (Stefan Gotteswinter has one). It will run from Pathpilot.

I started a Rudy Kouhoupt double expansion marine engine but it is on hold until the gantry build is done.

Gerrit


----------



## RobinHood (Sep 23, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, Gerrit.

Pictures and details of your tooling are always welcome.


----------



## YotaBota (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi how are ya from the west coast.
There's a healthy group of CNCers here so you'll be in good company.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 23, 2020)

Another welcome from the We(s)t Coast!


----------



## gerritv (Sep 23, 2020)

I'll get photos up soon, and also apologize for the double post. There is just one of me


----------

